# GESSHIN URAKU 240MM WHITE #2 KUROUCHI WA-GYUTO



## Uncle Mike (Mar 3, 2019)

Just received the Geshin Uraku 240 mm white #2 Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto from Japanese Knife Imports and it looks great. This is my first Japanese knife with the wide blade path/blade road/kiriba. 

It’s a carbon steel knife, so they called me and emailed me to make sure I knew what I was getting, which is a pretty high level of commitment to customer satisfaction. 

Here are some pictures.






















It’s pretty sharp, but could use a little work, so I will touch it up and start using it.


----------



## McMan (Mar 3, 2019)

Have fun! That's going to be a very comfortable knife to use--very wide neck and flush with the handle. I didn't know they necks were like that--really nice feature.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 5, 2019)

Sweet! Love that kurouchi look.


----------



## Uncle Mike (Mar 10, 2019)

I was wrong about the sharpness, after using it I see it’s perfect for cutting food.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2019)

We try to shoot for that over something that works well on paper and arm hair


----------



## minibatataman (Mar 10, 2019)

Urakus are annoyingly underrated. I have the stainless version and I love it.


----------



## Cyrilix (Mar 14, 2019)

JBroida said:


> We try to shoot for that over something that works well on paper and arm hair


What is the process of achieving this? Progression?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 14, 2019)

i just spend a bit less time on finishing stones and use my finishing stone for stropping as opposed to leather (or similar) with any abrasive compound. 3-6k is a great range to finish for this kind of edge.


----------



## Cyrilix (Mar 14, 2019)

Fair enough, do you typically form your burr on something like the Gesshin 2k before finishing on the Gesshin 4k?

Am curious which stone you consider to be the one right before your finisher.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 14, 2019)

sure... really any medium grit stone would be fine... i often use my vitrified diamond 800 for what its worth


----------



## Tanalasta (Apr 10, 2019)

Quick question re: stropping on stones since that was mentioned on this thread. Do you wet the stone first or simply do a light pass or two trailing the edge as you would do on a leather strop dry?


----------



## panda (Apr 10, 2019)

JBroida said:


> We try to shoot for that over something that works well on paper and arm hair


If only people understood this instead of being obsessed with useless metric like popping hairs..


----------

